# Ardas - Invocation



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Ardas came from the spiritual domain (heaven) with the man at his birth, and it manifested with his enlightenment. It has the capacity to take him back to this celestial realm, whenever he desires it through his humble and sincere appeal (prayer).  

In its early period of development, Ardas was brief and so, short (Samples given in “Ardas” by Dr. J.S. Neki, pages 47, 48). The Fifth Guru enshrined the Pothi Sahib (Adi Granth Sahib. First version of Guru Granth Sahib - the Holy Book of the Sikhs) in the Harimandir Sahib, Amritsar (Golden Temple), and he ordained the Sangat to revere and bow to it. Naturally, anyone who bowed before it, thought of or beseeched for one thing or the other. This provided a firm plinth to the evolution of Ardas. It became a standard procedure in the Sangat (Congregational Ardas) at  the time of Guru Hargobind. He would ask the Sangat to perform it for him and others.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

Janam-Sakhis indicate that the offerings were made and Ardas addressed to the Guru. It was natural that later, “Dasvandh (Tithe) got linked to it. In a Hukam-Namah (Ordinance) by Mata Gujri, there is a mention of Ardas - 
....Ardws loc ky dyhugy so hzUir Awie phucygu........Ardws loc ky dyhugy so hzUir Awie phucygu........._Ard.aas loch kae d.eho gae so hzoor aae p-huchegu_ .....”An Ardas (offering) made out of affectionate (true) desire will get an acceptance.
(Hukamnamae, Ganda Singh, Punjabi University, Patiala, 1985. Hukam-Namah No. 31, of Mataa Gujri, book page No. 123)​


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

An Ardas can be -*Panthic* - Universal, of the Sikh world. It is Institutional i.e. traditional with the set precedence.*Granthic* (Gurbani) - Selected Hymns out of the Sikh Scriptures -
ibrQI kdy n hoveI jn kI Ardwis ]ibrQI kdy n hove jn kI Ardwis ]_Birthee kad.ae naa hovaee jann kee Ard.aase_The humble invocation never goes in vain.5-819-11
duie kr joiV krI Ardwis ] duuE kr joiV krI Ardwis ] _D.o-e kar jorr.e karee Ard.aase_I pray to the Lord with folded hands! 5-1340-9


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*FORMATION - STEPS **1) Part One - Bani of Guru Gobind Singh.*
*Section - a]*


-pl. refer the link @ post -13


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*PROCEDURE*
All sections of the Panthic Ardas in its set sequence, are recited in the Gurdwara, in a Sikh religious congregation elsewhere, or even in an individual invocation. The Ardasia (One who leads Ardas) and Sangat stand up, and before reciting Ardas they mostly start singing -
qU Twkuru qum pih Ardwis ] jIau ipMfu sBu qyrI rwsu ] qU Twkuru qum pih Ardwis ]jIau ipMfu sBu qyrI rwsu ]_T.oo T:haakuru t.um pahe Ard.aase.__Jeeo pinde sabhu t.aeree raase _You are my Lord and I pray to you,Surrendering to You my body and soul! 5-268-1


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*OCCASIONS*
As a set tradition, full Panthic Ardas is performed at the culmination of the morning and evening prayers, at the start or end of any religious function, or a religious program in the Gurdwara, at home or anywhere else, and at every occasion of joy or sorrow. Every congregational invocation and one after completing a Paath (recitation of the Scriptures) of Nitnem (daily routine prayer), and before starting or after completing recitation of Guru Granth Sahib, is always a Panthic (Institutional) Ardas. A personal or a Sampardaik (of a sect) supplication may or may not be exactly so. An Ardas performed  may be -


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*General Ardas *A Sikh invocation must wish well of all, without any discrimination. It is performed - 

At the start or completion of a religious program or a ceremony in the Gurdwara, at home, or anywhere else.
a] To get the sanction of Waheguru (The Lord) before starting something. To invoke His grace for its successful execution and completion.b] To thank God for successful completion of an undertaking.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Self-Oriented Ardas *

For the mental support, and an appeal to solve his or her problem, or to take him or her out of a difficult situation.
To beg for His boons and success. 
To appeal for courage to accept His will and to bear a situation.
To repent the wrong done, and for penance. 
To pray for His mercy, guidance and help.
*Ardas For Spiritual Pursuits*For spiritual purposes and  for a higher cause - evolution of the self.

An appeal for Gur-Sikhi - ethical living.
Request for the boon of love for the Gurbani and wisdom to read it correctly and with understanding (understand meanings, to adopt it).
An appeal for the strength to get united to His name.
A begging for His Darshan (to meet Him) - His realization. 
*Selfless Ardas*

Praying for whole of the mankind
An invocation for His help to the Panth.
An invocation for His benevolence to others. 
A prayer to wish well of someone else.


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

*-lp refer the link below-
*


----------



## Sikh80 (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.gurmat.info/sms/smsarticles/essaysonsikhvalues/invocation/

It is a very informative site and contains very many 
 reference article.


----------

